# Fianacial Advisor....



## 8DshR8rkt (8 Sep 2008)

Both myself and my partner are looking for financial advice and would like to sit down with a financial advisor to discuss our present financial state. 

We have a mortgage of c430k with 100k in the bank in various deposits around the place. I have no idea of where to put my money and have very little time to investigate financial options ( we have 2 kids under 2 years)

What should I look for in financial advisor? Can you recommend one? HOw much should I expect to pay? What info do I need to bring to and advisor to get advice? 

B


----------



## Dave Vanian (9 Sep 2008)

Why don't you post your details in the Money Makeover section here? It's free and nobody will try to sell you anything. 

If you do go to a financial advisor, avoid any of the banks or building societies. Their financial advisors can only sell the products of one company and so aren't independent.

You might also want to post what part of the country you're in, so that people might be able to give you a recommendation.


----------



## 8DshR8rkt (9 Sep 2008)

Thanks will do, B


----------



## johnspica (23 Sep 2008)

I think in light of recent events in the financial world it is now vital that you become your own financial adviser. Read the papers, listen to the news, read all the posts on sites like this. The rules my mammy taught me still apply.
1/ Never put all your eggs in one basket
2/ Never gamble with money you cannot afford to lose.

I've never met a good financial adviser who deals with people with assets under €5m. The fees aren't big enough to make it worth their while.


----------



## NorthDrum (26 Sep 2008)

Did you ever think of using some of your deposit money to pay off a lump sum on your mortgage? You could reduce the term or renegotiate the interest rate (if your mortgage loan to the value of your home is less then 80% you may qualify for a better/lower interest rate).


----------

